# where should I hike?



## zimzim (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi, I'm looking for suggestions of good backpakcing trips in New England between 150 and 200 miles.  I know the long trail and the AT already, but if anyone has any ideas about linking up stretches of shorter trail that would be great! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## pedxing (Jan 6, 2003)

The Cohos trail should fit the bill.  I haven't hiked it, its merely on my wish list.  Check out:

http://www.cohostrail.org/overview.html


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 10, 2003)

*Long backpacking trips*

Does it have to be New England?  Northville Placid comes to mind in NY.

Also along the MA/CT & NY border (mostly NY/MA although it's starts just south of MA/CT) is the Taconic trail.   In South Taconics it runs on the west side of the Riga Plateau & then skirts the MA/NY border visiting places on both sides of the border.

There is also the Metacomet/Monadnock trail that can take you from Meriden CT area to Monadnock & from there you can pick up the Monadnock Sunapee Greenway to Sunapee.


----------



## zimzim (Jan 10, 2003)

thanks so much for the great suggestions!  They're very much appreciated.  I'm checking them out as we speak, the ones in NY look great, NE is just where I'm most familiar with.  thanks again


----------



## sli74 (Feb 3, 2003)

*NPT*

ZimZim,

I hiked the NPT (133 miles) 2 years ago and it was an amazing journey, definitely check it out and let me know if you'd like details, I can dig out my journal from the trip.


----------

